# Fun with zucchini



## cathead (Aug 13, 2020)

The garden is producing a lot of zucchini these days so having fun stuffing mail boxes and
littering door steps.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is today's catch. 



This will be breakfast today. 
I will top the dish with cottage cheese and a bit of dill seed. MMMMM


----------



## fixit (Aug 13, 2020)

LOOKS DELISH


----------



## francist (Aug 13, 2020)

I remember the first year we were on the coast having moved down from the North. We had never seen zucchini in gardens before but my mom was always up for new things. Not knowing any better she planted a few rows as if she were planting carrots or potatoes..... BIG mistake!


----------



## buffdan (Aug 13, 2020)

looks yummy, what else is in there, tomatoes, mushrooms, dill, and?


----------



## Manual Mac (Aug 13, 2020)

I am eating some with my potato’s (also from garden) & eggs. we have chickens also.
We celebrate National Sneak a Zucchini on your neighbors porch day August 8 by doing just ;D


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 13, 2020)

This is the only time of year we have to lock our car when parked otherwise the back seat fills with zucchini.

Life in a small town 

Stu


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 13, 2020)

When I was a kid my parents rented a house from an Italian family in a heavily Italian neighborhood, many had been POWs who decided to stay in the US after WW2. The house we were in was on a large lot with a good size area that had been set aside as a community garden. It seems weird today but in the early 1970s nobody seemed concerned about a small child being left alone in the yard with strange men and women coming and going to tend the garden. It wasn't unusual for me to be adopted as labor helping to plant and harvest. The rows of green beans were fun to hide in. I remember one old man who grafted an orange tree to a lemon tree, to a 5 year old that seemed like magic.

Anyway that experience gave me an appreciation for gardening and in particular a taste for zucchini and Italian green beans. I have never heard of the tradition of leaving zucchini in the neighbors mailboxes and cars before.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 13, 2020)

I didn’t plant zucchini but somehow one got snuck into the house anyway.


----------



## cathead (Aug 13, 2020)

buffdan said:


> looks yummy, what else is in there, tomatoes, mushrooms, dill, and?




Lots of garlic, peppers, onions, cumin, cucumber, a few breen beans and sometimes turmeric.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 13, 2020)

The best gardens are someone else's. I have been raiding my son's garden this year.  The fresh vegetables are hard to beat. Will trade half a day weeding for vegetables any day. Had a good laugh the first year he planted about ten zucchini plants. All the work that goes into a garden makes one appreciate the fresh vegetables  we all take for granted


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 13, 2020)

Someone broke into my truck yesterday.
What did they take you ask?
NOTHING
BUT the hoodlums left zucchini in my truck.  The horror...


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 13, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> The best gardens are someone else's. I have been raiding my son's garden this year.  The fresh vegetables are hard to beat. Will trade half a day weeding for vegetables any day. Had a good laugh the first year he planted about ten zucchini plants. All the work that goes into a garden makes one appreciate the fresh vegetables  we all take for granted


Kinda like the best boat, right?

I had a disused patch of weeds in front of the house that was only good for parking my truck on. When the virus hit it gave me a little nudge to do something so I built raised beds and planted. I have a drip system so once everything was established it takes very little work to maintain. One bonus is it inspired at least two of my neighbors to fix up their yards and plant food too. Since everyone needs to eat gardening is a great hobby and one you can get better at with age, kinda like hobby machining  

John


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 14, 2020)

Fun with zucchini ?

I thought this was going to be a xxx rated thread !   ( or at the least ...........NSFW )


----------



## cathead (Oct 1, 2020)

It's going to freeze here tonight!  Several pickup loads of winter squash were harvested today
along with a wheelbarrow of potatoes.  Most of these squash are Hubbards, an excellent winter
squash.  Today I made a batch of soup and it was excellent.  Also there are a bunch of Kubocha
squash, an excellent winter squash too!
	

		
			
		

		
	



These are some large winter squash, some up to 70 pounds.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 1, 2020)

Yummy


----------



## mksj (Oct 1, 2020)

Planted a few zucch's this year, after a few meals my wife won't look at the stuff anymore. They tend to grow and hide under the leaves until they turn into small baseball bats overnight. Been giving them away to friends or to our vet who feeds them to his tortoises. They consider it a treat, yummy. Not planning on planting any next year.


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 15, 2020)

I usually give my surplus vegs to the Senior Citizens, but with the Covid our senior center is closed so this year I inflicted them on my neighbors.  None seemed to mind, and a couple tried to pay me.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 15, 2020)

My wife has been donating garden produce to various food pantries in the area for a number of years now.  She is planning her last delivery this coming weekend which will bring this year's total to around 800 lbs.  Now that we are retired and on a fixed income, it is one way to still make a meaningful contribution to the community.


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 15, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> I usually give my surplus vegs to the Senior Citizens, but with the Covid our senior center is closed so this year I inflicted them on my neighbors.  None seemed to mind, and a couple tried to pay me.



Wait.... you mean they tried to PAY you for zucchini?  Better keep an eye on those neighbors because they are obviously "troubled" in some sort of way!


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 17, 2020)

This was a cucumber year, I've never had such a crop, they had a lot of help from the neighbor's bees.


----------



## cathead (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm having Hubbard squash for breakfast!  That pickup load of squashes got shuffled around my homestead
and to some friends who would appreciate them.  I have about five big ones in the basement plus a bunch
in my new shop for storage.  Yesterday I noticed one was starting to mold and get soft on one end so cut
it up(about 35 pounds I think), froze some and made a huge kettle of soup with the rest.  I add salt, pepper, peppercorns,
oregano, garlic, cumin, whole milk, and a bit of avacado oil.  An immersion blender is used to puree the cubed squash
pieces.  More than likely it will be on the menu for lunch too! 

For a little variation, I will add some jalapeno peppers that were canned in pints when they were in season.


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 9, 2020)

While my Zucchini are long gone, we still have Pumpkins left.
Been cutting them in half & putting them in the pasture.
The chickens & sheep love eating those as well.


----------



## cathead (Jul 10, 2021)

The gardening is beginning to pay off so far with raspberries and several zucchini and onions.  It has been
really dry up here so have to haul water most every day.  It won't be long and there will be
tomatoes, beets, green beans, cucumbers, peppers, watermelon, cantaloupe, pumpkins and several squash
varieties.  It's more than I can eat so can some vegetables and give a lot of it away.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
It's somewhat of a hallmark day as today is the first day I can eat an organic breakfast out of the garden. 
The haulmark day will be in September when I harvest the squash and pumpkins.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 10, 2021)

If you want to feel even better about your garden,just walk through the produce section of the supper market and check out the prices. Not to mention that your vegetables probably taste better too..


----------



## cathead (Aug 20, 2021)

Today I am pressure canning some cherry tomatoes fresh from the garden.  The canner is an old time system from
somewhere in the WWII days by the looks of it.  The burner holds at least two gallons of gasoline and the tank is
pressurized to 32 psi using a hand pump.  It makes a pretty hot fire with the cast iron grid on the top of it glowing a
dull red.  Anyhow I thought it might be interesting to someone.  There are no jar lids to be found in these parts so
am reusing some from last year.  

It's VERY dry up here in northern Minnesota with an extreme fire danger and not even camp fires allowed at present.  
There has been no rain for over a month so the garden is pretty dry.  I'm expecting a good squash, pumpkin, and
sweet corn harvest so happy to have a garden with clay soil that has held the moisture as well as it has.  The garden has
seen just a little over a half inch of rain all summer.  Tonight we are supposed to get some thunder storm activity with
some rain so hoping for the best.  

I don't do much machining in the summertime with other things going on.  Thanks for reading along.


CATHEAD @ CATWERKS


----------



## francist (Aug 20, 2021)

Equally dry here -- no rain to speak of since the middle of June. Many very bad fires throughout the interior this year, but so far few on the Island although one has started just a bit up-Island over the last day or two. I've had a good crop of beets and scallions so far with the second planting already three weeks in. Here's a picture my little micro-plot in earlier days this year..


----------

